# The Biggest Pigeon Ever!



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

I know on Rabbits size wise you have the tiny Netherland Dwarf and the breeds tend to get bigger to the biggest the Flemish Giant.
so i was wondering.... whats the all time biggest breed of domesticated pigeon? 
how big can they really get? 
im just curious..... 
have a great day 

Debby


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be the giant runt, LilBirdy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Runts/BRKRunt.html

I have one and he is quite a character.


----------



## Scotts56 (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe the Crowned Pigeon is the largest, about the size of a small turkey


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

true scotts but its not domesticated


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much- Charis they are really Pretty.
i heard that flemish giants Rabbits have a gene that only lets rabbits get so big ,that no matter how much you try to breed them bigger they will never get over so many pounds its like there is a limit gene. i wonder if pigeons are the same way or could they get really huge?


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

So If the Runt is the All Time Giant heavyweight, whats the smallest domesticated Pigeon?
have a great day


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Probably the Portuguese tumbler!? Or the Valencia Figurita!?


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol Hi Almondman 
i find it interesting ,i did looked up the Runt and checked out information on them after finding out here from Charis,thePigeonkey and Scotts56 how big they are. they really are really a big bird . i always thought it was the King that was the biggest ... i hope to go to a show and hopefully see some along with other breeds i dont ever see about my area. Ill have to check out those birds too .thank you and thank you all for the information


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

I checked them out, i really like the Valencia Figurita such a cute pigeon


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LilBirdy said:


> So If the Runt is the All Time Giant heavyweight, whats the smallest domesticated Pigeon?
> have a great day


'Walter' (Carneau Pigeon) is the Giant with his little hen (homer) on the right, LOL
http://www.pigeoncote.com/lancast/lancas3.html


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

OMGosh! he is HUGE and very beautiful ! ~ i have only 2 homers and they are the second to the biggest among my birds my Indian FT "Queeny" is still bigger then them by alittle and shes alot bigger then my other fantails.
thanks for showing him hes Gorgeous 
Debby


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you checked Guinness World Records becuse I think Walter could take the record !


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awwww walter my fat a#$ lol!! he was the biggest piji i have ever seen! size of a gallon of milk


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> awwww walter my fat a#$ lol!! he was the biggest piji i have ever seen! size of a gallon of milk


I just love him! He doesn't do much flying...just too and from where he wants to perch. NOBODY bothers him, he just struts around with his head high, shifting his huge shoulders back and forth as he walks, and loves to flirt with all the ladies. It's like he moves in 'slow motion'..."I'm cool"  With a very deep, basey cooooooo.....kinda rumbles the walls  He's actually doubled his weight since I got him!
Thank you for letting me adopt him!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Altgirl, Here's the pictures you sent me shortly after you took him in......



















He must have been young then....or very underweight when he was brought to you!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm sure he was, he was found on the mean streets of boston, an escapee from china town i'm sure
lucky someone was able to grab him and get him to a rehabber who then transfered him to me


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

altgirl35 said:


> i'm sure he was, he was found on the mean streets of boston, an escapee from china town i'm sure
> lucky someone was able to grab him and get him to a rehabber who then transfered him to me


 Well he's a happy guy now!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i guess it's a horror show walking thru the the markets down there, walter was meant to be a meal, sooo gross


----------

